# What theme was used in Vivian Maier's website?



## jmanzano (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm planning to put up my own online photography portfolio at wordpress and I have been looking at themes but couldn't find something similar to Vivian Maier's website - http://www.vivianmaier.com/ 

The website is very simple but the way it displays the images are awesome. The closest theme I could find were the sidewinders that photocrati offers but when I contacted them about what I want their reply was this:

"We currently offer left-side menus like the vivian maier site, but unfortunately we dont' have full screen mosaic galleries like she is using. We have smaller thumbnail galleries, but nothing quite like what she's using - at least not for now. Its possible that we may add something like it in the future."

I'm not really sure what they mean by "full screen mosaic galleries". Can you please help me and suggest themes or options to help me design a similar website?


----------



## weepete (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry I cant really help other than suggesting you write the code yourself. 

Wow though. For the second time I'm stunned by her shots. I think she just may well be my favourite photographer of all time.


----------

